# "Zurück" zur vorherigen Seite verhindern



## yukon (29. März 2004)

Hallo,

im Internet Explorer gibt es doch in der Menüleiste die beiden Pfeile "Vor" und "Zurück".  

Gibt es irgendeine Funktion, mit der man den Zurück-Button für bestimmte Seiten einer Webseite deaktivieren kann, so dass man nicht mehr zur vorherigen Seite zurückspringen kann?

Gruß, Yukon


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. März 2004)

Nein, eine solche Funktion gibt es nicht und wäre auch ein Eingreifen in die "Anwendungs Freiheit" des Users.


----------



## Eiszwerg (20. Mai 2005)

Sorry, dass ich das Thema nochmal ausgrabe.
Bräuchte diese Möglichkeit auch.
Kennt jemand ein Workaround dazu?

Es geht darum, dass ein Datensatz, wenn man ihn zum Bearbeiten aufruft, durch eine Variable in der DB gesperrt wird, damit niemand diesen zeitgleich bearbeiten kann.
Der Datensatz wird erst durch Klick auf "Speichern" freigegeben.
Wenn nun jemand auf "Zurück" klickt, bleibt der Datensatz auf ewig gespeichert.
Hat also nichts mit Einschränkung zu tun 

Eventuell kann man das Ereignis "Klick auf Zurück" auch abfangen und eine Meldung ausgeben.
Wäre für jeden Schnippsel dankbar!


----------



## vogtländer (20. Mai 2005)

Da nützt dir das Sperren der Zurück-Funktion nichts, denn du müsstest auch noch das Schließen des Browsers verhindern, oder?


----------



## Eiszwerg (20. Mai 2005)

Ja... das auch, aber das kann ich ja easy abfragen... denke ich...
Ist auch nicht für den dummen endanwender gedacht, sondern als Erleichterung von Störungsannahme in einer Firma


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Mai 2005)

Es gibt einen Workaround.
Anstatt mit normalen Links bzw. gesendeten Formularen zu arbeiten, verwende die JS-Methode *location.replace('datei.htm')*.

Wenn du diese Methode anwendest, wird die angebene Seite normal aufgerufen. der Unterschied ist.... der aktuelle History-Eintrag wird durch die neue Seite überschrieben, wodurch die vorige Seite durch den Zurück-Button und Ähnliches nicht mehr aufrufbar ist.


----------

